# Best Rechargeable CR123A Batteries & Charger ?



## starmatrix (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking for a decent package set, Anyone know were to grab one?


----------



## linterno (Apr 13, 2008)

15% discounted PILA IBC charger and PILA Batteries are the best. There are medium price batteries (AW) and lower price batteries & chargers (do a search on DX and KD)


----------



## Raymond (Apr 13, 2008)

www.fenix-store.com
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=177100

Same products, different pricing options. (higher prices for goods, free shipping or lower prices and $4.50 shipping).

Other options are www.dealextreme.com for the same charger and these batteries.

Or you could choose a pila charger: http://www.pilatorch.com/BatterySys_charger.htm.

The pila charger ($50) is the best, but the ultrafire WF-138($12-15) that the others sell also works fine.


----------



## Kraid (Apr 13, 2008)

I would (and have after trying cheaper options and being disappointed) go for the Pila Charger and AW batteries.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 15, 2008)

No complaints from me with the ultrafire WF-139, through ~40 charge cycles on both protected and unprotected cells. You'll have to open it up and solder jumper wires to use the RCR123 bays. I just DIY'd some cell extenders to get around that. It will not attempt to charge "unhealthy" cells. It does not attempt to charge cells that have been over discharged and do not nominalize back up over ~2.7V. Seems like a very safe charger, with a sharp 4.2V cutoff.


----------



## glenda17 (Apr 15, 2008)

Pila doesn't recommend using their charger on any RCR123a's, it puts out too much current.


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 15, 2008)

I already have a WF-139 charger, can I use this to charge Pila's batteries or is it not recommended?

Is this true: 
300S is equivalent to 3.0v CR123a batteries
600P is equivalent to 18650 batteries

I've been hearing so much about the Pila batteries and charger. I've already have AW 14500, 18650, and RCR123a and wondering if it's worth it for me to switch.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 15, 2008)

Pila does not make a direct cell replacement for a CR123, the 300 series are 50mm long, and the 600 series are ~65mm long, a CR123 is ~34mm long.

The best cells are probably going to be either the protected AW or protected batterystation cells. The best charging option is the Pila charger, but if the price is out of reach, settle on a WF-139 and remember to pull it off the charger when the light goes green to prevent overcharging. 

Eric


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 15, 2008)

I see. So can the Pila Charger charge non-Pila 18650 and RCR123a? I assume since the 18650 is their 600P it should be fine, but how about the RCR123a? 



mdocod said:


> Pila does not make a direct cell replacement for a CR123, the 300 series are 50mm long, and the 600 series are ~65mm long, a CR123 is ~34mm long.
> 
> The best cells are probably going to be either the protected AW or protected batterystation cells. The best charging option is the Pila charger, but if the price is out of reach, settle on a WF-139 and remember to pull it off the charger when the light goes green to prevent overcharging.
> 
> Eric


----------



## mdocod (Apr 16, 2008)

The Pila ICB (the most modern Pila charger) can charge any protected or unprotected LiCo02 cell with ~600mAH or more capacity. It is the only cradle style charger I am aware of that has the proper charge algorithm and termination for Li-Ion cells. 

Pila may recommend against using it with RCR123s, because it charges at about 600mA as I recall. Provided the Li-Ion cell you are charging has around 600mAH capacity or better, it should be fine. Ideally, Li-Ion should be charged at about a 0.7C rate, the Pila will push most RCR123s to a 1C rate. It's still within safety margins.


----------



## Ent (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi 

I have stumbled across this forum and it is great. Sense of community much like the Bushwalking forum I enjoy in Tassie.

Anyway thanks guys and girls you have "conned" me into upgrading my bushwalking euipment so now have a Jet Beam RC0 V5 in hand with a Surefire Saint heading my way. CR123A batteries are just horrendusly price in Tassie at $12 to $20 each so the above lights ability to run on AA was the major deciding reason.

I am interested in rechargeable CR123A and most seam to be, buy battery and charger as a unit. MAH appears to be 650 to 900 being the biggest. Of course on Ebay our Chinese friends have 2000 MAH ones. Does that claim have any chance of reality given that the best lithium ones are 1550 MAH. 

With bushwalking long life output and reliability for me out weight the dollar so what are the best. And yes I always carry lithiums as a backup but prefer for ecological reasons plus economic ones to use rechargeables where ever possible.

What is the "best" a word that has launched a thousand flame wars on most forums so if you prefer, what is really, really, top stuff

Cheers


----------



## smarkum (Aug 21, 2011)

mdocod said:


> The Pila ICB (the most modern Pila charger) can charge any protected or unprotected LiCo02 cell with ~600mAH or more capacity. It is the only cradle style charger I am aware of that has the proper charge algorithm and termination for Li-Ion cells.
> 
> Pila may recommend against using it with RCR123s, because it charges at about 600mA as I recall. Provided the Li-Ion cell you are charging has around 600mAH capacity or better, it should be fine. Ideally, Li-Ion should be charged at about a 0.7C rate, the Pila will push most RCR123s to a 1C rate. It's still within safety margins.


 
:wave:
Okay, so I've read this thread and the above post . . . and I DON"T get it. :duh2:
Is there a Pila charger that will work safely for RCR123? I'm planning to purchase some more AW batteries and I thought I'd get a new charger to go with. But, I don't quite get it. And, if the Pila is not a good choice for the 123 size, can someone point me to one that will work safely? I"ve got some PD's to keep lit!


----------



## Mr Happy (Aug 21, 2011)

smarkum said:


> :wave:
> Okay, so I've read this thread and the above post . . . and I DON"T get it. :duh2:
> Is there a Pila charger that will work safely for RCR123? I'm planning to purchase some more AW batteries and I thought I'd get a new charger to go with. But, I don't quite get it. And, if the Pila is not a good choice for the 123 size, can someone point me to one that will work safely? I"ve got some PD's to keep lit!


Pila chargers are designed to work as a system with Pila brand batteries and Pila brand lights. So if you use a Pila charger with anything else, you are technically on your own. As far as I know, Pila don't sell batteries in the 123 size, so there are no 123 batteries the Pila charger is designed to work with.

That said, what is not clear about mdocod's post that you quoted? He said that in practice, as long as your RCR123 has at least 600 mAh capacity and it is a LiCoO2 (lithium cobalt oxide, i.e. regular lithium ion) type of cell, it will be OK in the Pila charger.


----------

